# I get it now...



## Janzen (Apr 29, 2015)

I have been married for just over 2 years now (together for just over 4). This is my second marriage...I was married in my 20's to someone who didn't appreciate me and cheated several ways/times. I have two girls from my first marriage and my current husband and I have a one year old together. When I left my first husband it was extremely stressful but I did it and felt stronger for it. It makes me sick to my stomach to think of being divorced again and having to fight over kids and stuff all over. When we got together I said it was forever this time. I never anticipated feeling this way so soon into our relationship. I feel like an idiot for not seeing how much he hid the truth about money mostly. Lies after lies...felt the sameway as I did when my first husband lied continually. I am 36 and feel life is too short to live unhappy. On top of all the lies that have all just surfaced in the past 6 months he got fired from his job a month ago and still hasn't found work. I don't make nearly enough to cover our financies but feel he has put me in the position to figure it out. He doesn't take care of himself. I workout 6 days a week and take care of myself. He has no relationship with my oldest who is almost 17, my 10 yr old and him are fairly close. And he is just starting to step up a little with our daughter. I feel like we are on two diff pages. I get it now when people say they stay together for the kids. Its an awful feeling and feel like I am damned if I stay and damned if I leave


----------

